# A small brag!



## emmyp (Feb 27, 2007)

Our 2.5 year old, Dixie has issues and we've been working on her socializing with humans (other than her "people").

Yesterday she had her annual Vet appt, and as soon as we got out of the car she started shaking.

I informed the techs that she was nervous and suggested a muzzle just in case.

Well, I LOVE OUR VET and techs b/c they were extremely patient with her and helped calm both of our fears...with out a muzzle (our old vet, automatically put on one as soon as we walked in)! She let them pet, poke, prod, give shots with out the least bit of fuss!

The Vet even wrote on the comment section "SWEET GIRL"! 

After we left the exam room, we were waiting to check out. A young girl, 10-12 yr, came up to Dixie (which she normally doesn't like). I told the girl that she was nervous and may not want to be bothered. Well, the kid sat down and immediately started to pet Dixie. 

Dixie not only let the girl pet her but gave the girl KISSES and let the girl hug all over her!

I left the vet so PROUD of my girl! I know it doesn't seem like much, but this is HUGE! Letting other humans approach, pet etc is something I've been working with her for a long time!!


Yay Dixie!!!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Good for you both. Its so rewarding to have a great breakthrough like that.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

it isn't a small brag, it is a big brag for her to start to overcome things like that, every little step in the right direction is huge, great news


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thats wonderful glad she was a cutie 

Maybe the old vet made her fearful with the muzzle and all

I reallt think some vets do not like the GSD


----------

